# dvdrecord and ATAPI in 2.6 kernel

## kuzze

I cant find my dvdrecorder with dvdrecord but cdrecord can. 

I get this with cdrecord:

```
bash-2.05b$ cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -1 target: -1 lun: -1

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'PIONEER ' 'DVD-RW  DVR-105 ' '1.33' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

bash-2.05b$ 

```

And dvdrecord:

```
bash-2.05b$ dvdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus

dvdrtools v0.1.4

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Jörg Schilling

WARNING: device not valid, trying to use default target...

scsidev: 'ATAPI:'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 6 lun: 0

dvdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'ATAPI'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

dvdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
```

why cant dvdrecord find it??

----------

## gurke

maybe you should point it to your device? like /dev/dvd.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kuzze,

dvdrecord is using an old version of cdrecord. 

From your post *Quote:*   

> I get this with cdrecord:
> 
> Code:
> 
> bash-2.05b$ cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
> ...

 

and *Quote:*   

> And dvdrecord:
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Now you want to know how to fix it?

Try emerging dvdrecord again and see it it calls the new cdrecord now.

----------

## Thompa

I have the same problem and i tried to emerge dvdrtools again to se if it started use a newer verion of cdrecord but it didnt.. anyone know how to fix it??

/Thomas

----------

## kuzze

I re-emerge dvdrtools again but that didnt help so i solved it by using cdrecord-prodvd

----------

## michaelarch

kuzze wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> I re-emerge dvdrtools again but that didnt help so i solved it by using cdrecord-prodvd

 

Did you get that to work from the command line or just through xcdroast?  If you did get it to work from the command line, would you enlighten me please?  Thanks!!!

Michael

----------

## burzmali

Try K3B, I have used it to write to my LITEON 8x DVD+-RW writer at 4x speed using the 'auto'  speed setting in the burn wizard and a 4x DVD+R disc.  After the dvd is burned you can click 'show debug info' to see the commandline used to burn the dvd (i think it is growisofs).  Hope this helps you out some.  Good luck.

[EDIT] emerge k3b with 'dvdr' in your USE flags to get DVD+-R/RW support

----------

## michaelarch

@burzmali

Thanks, but I've had problems burning dvd's with k3b using growisofs with ATAPI.  I'm using dvdrecord with scsi emulation.  I was just wondering if I could use cdrecord-prodvd from the command line and not use xcdroast.  I am using a Pioneer dvd-rw drive.  I understand growisofs just started supporting dvd-rw.  I'm trying to use ATAPI burning, it's just not cooporating with growisofs.  I think I'll just stay with dvdrtools until they update their sources with current cdrecord that allows atapi burning.  Thanks!!!

Michael

----------

## kuzze

Yes i got it working with command line to

i wrote a very simpel bash script: 

```

#!/bin/bash

CDR_SECURITY=8:dvd,clone:sparc-sun-solaris2,i386-pc-solaris2,i586-pc-linux,i686-pc-linux,powerpc-apple,hppa,powerpc-ibm-aix,i386-unknown-freebsd,i386-unknown-openbsd,i386-unknown-netbsd,powerpc-apple-netbsd,i386-pc-bsdi,mips-sgi-irix,i386-pc-sco:1.11::1076000000:::private/research/educational_non-commercial_use:5kiG6nW75l/om7C5dFGBTglXcWO1xJr2ZPcXcVjv1XK7Hk/rd4GtmxgLrhN

export CDR_SECURITY

cdrecord-proDVD dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -dao -driveropts=burnfree -speed=4 -v $@

```

and it works great   :Very Happy: 

----------

## michaelarch

Thanks!!!  I'll try int right now!  Have a good one!

Michael

----------

